# Great tip to Improve your Graveyard



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I came up with this idea last year, and it was a big hit. I took some broken branches from nearby trees, between 5-8 feet in length, and I tied them to stakes which I put in the ground all around my graveyard and neighboring areas. When finished, the branches look like small trees that have sprouted up over the years of neglect. They were so convincing that I had people asking me if I had planted real trees!

I don't have pictures now, but I will in a week or so.

I hope this gave some of you an idea that you can use to complete your yard haunt!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I was thinking this same thing earlier in the week. We had a few trees cut down as they were starting to lean toward our water tanks. Some of the branches are still undamaged but with heaps of dead leaves on them. One in particular looks like a whole tree so I'm going to try to extract it from the pile without too much damage and have it leaning over the path that my guests have to walk by to get to the haunt. I'm thinking that it will look great with cobwebs on it. I'm just tossing up whether steel stakes will hold it or whether I might need to look into a bit of cement around the bottom to hold it in case it gets windy.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

abaron13 said:


> I came up with this idea last year, and it was a big hit. I took some broken branches from nearby trees, between 5-8 feet in length, and I tied them to stakes which I put in the ground all around my graveyard and neighboring areas. When finished, the branches look like small trees that have sprouted up over the years of neglect. They were so convincing that I had people asking me if I had planted real trees!
> 
> I don't have pictures now, but I will in a week or so.
> 
> I hope this gave some of you an idea that you can use to complete your yard haunt!


Sounds like a good idea, abaron13. I have plenty of stakes due to all the realtors that take down their signs but leave the wooden stakes. Just have take a walk in the woods this weekend.

Tanks!


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Headless said:


> I was thinking this same thing earlier in the week. We had a few trees cut down as they were starting to lean toward our water tanks. Some of the branches are still undamaged but with heaps of dead leaves on them. One in particular looks like a whole tree so I'm going to try to extract it from the pile without too much damage and have it leaning over the path that my guests have to walk by to get to the haunt. I'm thinking that it will look great with cobwebs on it. I'm just tossing up whether steel stakes will hold it or whether I might need to look into a bit of cement around the bottom to hold it in case it gets windy.


I wouldn't worry about cement or anything like that, I had an 8ft. branch tied to a 12" length of steel pipe (thin wall) and it held firm for 2 months with no movement at all. It wouldn't have been more sturdy if it was planted in the ground!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats a great idea. 
Maybe some old flower pots with dead weeds near the tombstones.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We do the same thing but with goldenrod for our cemetery. Just cut the goldenrod off at an angle and then slowly push it into the ground. Holds great even with wind and gives the cemetery that 'weedy' look.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

abaron13 said:


> I wouldn't worry about cement or anything like that, I had an 8ft. branch tied to a 12" length of steel pipe (thin wall) and it held firm for 2 months with no movement at all. It wouldn't have been more sturdy if it was planted in the ground!


Mine would have to be free standing as there isn't anything erected close enough to where I want it. But I'll give it a shot as I think it's definitely going to add atmosphere. My partner was going to mow all the grass out the back where the graves are going to be - I screamed NOOOOOOOOO. LOL lucky he mentioned he was going to do it - last thing I needed was neatly cut grass.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Headless said:


> Mine would have to be free standing as there isn't anything erected close enough to where I want it. But I'll give it a shot as I think it's definitely going to add atmosphere. My partner was going to mow all the grass out the back where the graves are going to be - I screamed NOOOOOOOOO. LOL lucky he mentioned he was going to do it - last thing I needed was neatly cut grass.


Mine were free standing too. I stuck the pipe in the ground, and used zip ties to secure the branch to the pipe/stake. Really simple, but they look amazing! In my opinion, the easiest way to make a big difference. And it's free!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We've done this before and it does look great. I used rebar and zip tied the branches to this. Hung some bats and moss from the branches and it made for some great creep factor and additional shadows. Plan to do it again next year as we alter the theme a bit in the front yard.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Never heard of this idea.. But sounds pretty awesome... Anyone who has done this, PLEASE post some pics... Thanks..


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

If the weather fines up I'm absolutely going to try to rescue a few old branches.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Great idea *abaron13*!
I've got quite a few downed limbs in my burn pile that would work great for that!

I also recall on a recent episode of Hauntcast *Revenant* mentioned using branches to cast spooky shadows in empty areas of you haunt, throw a spot on one of the branch trees and you've got eerie glowing trees and spooky shadows!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I like this idea of overgrowth. last year I let some Grass clumps grow extra long so could dig them up and put along side my stones BUT one day while watching my kids My father-in-law 'helped me out"  and "Cut those long weeds for me" I'll Try again this year.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Good tip, Im totally stealing this idea. My wife just cut down a bunch of branches from our back yard. I usually use alot of leaves and pumpkin vines in my yard to make it look old and decayed. I wont cut the grass either for the rest of the month. Im going to go in the back and hide those branches on the side of the yard, Thanks!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

We had a fire near by so I went and collected burnt branches. I used rebar into the lawn and hose clamps to hold the "trees".

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=818&pictureid=9655

And no, I didn't start the fire.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

I kinda did that a couple of years ago but with corn stalks the neighbor gave us.I took a pointed pry bar and punched holes in the ground and stuck them in the holes,worked great.


----------

